# to flood



## Jcharlie

Hi is this sentence right?

he has flooded the whole bathroom.

Hän on tulvinut koko kylpyhuone
Thank you!!


----------



## Gavril

Jcharlie said:


> Hi is this sentence right?
> 
> he has flooded the whole bathroom.
> 
> Hän on tulvinut koko kylpyhuone
> Thank you!!



According to the dictionary at wiktionary.org, _tulvia _is an intransitive verb, so I don't think it would work in this case. I recall seeing _tulvia _in sentences like

_Vesi tulvi koko kylään_.
"The water(s) flooded into the village."

The same dictionary suggests _hukuttaa_ as a transitive verb meaning "to flood", but it may not be the best option -- as always, we should wait for the native speakers to weigh in.


----------



## Hakro

Gavril is absolutely right. I'd suggest:

_1) Hän on kastellut koko kylpyhuoneen läpimäräksi._ 
_2) Koko kylpyhuone tulvii hänen jäljiltään.
_
In  English the verb _tulvia_,"to flood", can be used either transitive (like example 1) or intransitive (example 2), but in Finnish it can't be used in the transitive meaning.

To translate correctly "he has flooded the whole bathroom" into Finnish we should know more exactly what has really happened. The English sentence to be seems more or less exaggerated, and you have many possibilities to exaggerate in Finnish, too.


----------



## Jcharlie

Thank you for explanation. I make some exemples.

1)You have forgotten to close the tap. Look at the puddle that you have made in the bathroom!
2) There was a water loss from a tube during our holiday. As we came back we have found all the apartment flooded
3) If you don't close the door of the shower cabin you flood all the bathrom

Now I try in finnish. Sorry for my english. It is no my motherlanguage. If you correct also the english is very good thing. But I don't want ask too much!

1) Unohdit sulkea hanaa. Katso lätäkkö jota teit kylpyhuonessä
2) Lomamme aikana oli vedenhukka putkelta. Kun palasimme löysimme asunnon tulvinut
3) Jos sinä et sulje suihkukaapi kastelet koko kylpyhuoneen läpimäräksi.


Kiitos arvokkaasta avusta (can I say so?)


----------



## Hakro

Jcharlie said:


> Now I try in *F*innish. Sorry for my *E*nglish. It is no*t* my mother language. If you correct also the *E*nglish *it* is *a* very good thing. But I don't want *to* ask too much!
> 
> 1) Unohdit sulkea hana*n*. Katso *millaisen lätäkön / lammikon teit kylpyhuoneeseen!*
> 2) Lomamme aikana oli *putkeen tullut vesivuoto*. Kun palasimme*,* löysimme asunnon *tulvan vallassa*.
> 3) Jos (sinä) et sulje *suihkukaapin ovea,* kastelet koko kylpyhuoneen läpimäräksi.
> 
> Kiitos arvokkaasta avusta (can I say so?) *It's fine*


----------



## Jcharlie

Super thank you! Now I have new exemples of sentences with illativ. It is so difficult to know when I have to use it. (kylpyhuoneeseen putkeen )

Sorry. I have an ask. My sentences were wrong but was it possible to understand the sense of them without english explanations?


----------



## Hakro

Any Finn would understand your sentences without problems.


----------

